# anyone know what this is



## abcd (Jan 10, 2008)

anyone know what this is


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2008)

Gee.... I donno.... Looks like the wings from a Lysander, tail from a Lanc,
LG from a Stuka....... Leave it to the Brits !

Charles


----------



## Graeme (Jan 10, 2008)

abcd said:


> anyone know what this is



Westland P.12 Lysander with Delanne tail.

Unreal Aircraft - Hybrid Aircraft - Westland P.12 Lysander - Delanne Tail


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jan 10, 2008)

It is a Lysander....
Westland Lysander P12 Delanne K6127
They only made one and it was broken up in 1944


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2008)

Lord. I would have guess a complete photoshop job. What the hell were they thinking. Broken up? You mean crashed, right. Sure that POS had crappy handling characteristics.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 10, 2008)

What was the point of it


----------



## abcd (Jan 10, 2008)

thank you for your reply


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 10, 2008)

more

drawings:
Westland Lysander P.12

.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 10, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> What was the point of it



From..Unreal Aircraft - Hybrid Aircraft - Westland P.12 Lysander - Delanne Tail

_"It was hoped the design would develop into an effective night-fighter, or at least a gunnery trainer. However, the Lysander turret night-fighter, despite successful flight trials, remained a one-off experiment."_

They also trialled the Lysander as a German invasion barge 'killer' using 2X20mm cannons attached to the wheel fairings.







Matt308 said:


> Sure that POS had crappy handling characteristics.



'Believe it or not' Matt, the flying characteristics were described as _"easy and pleasant to fly up to 300mph"_, and the turret worked well.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 10, 2008)

those ammo drums look small


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2008)

oh, what will those kids come up with next.  

That middle pic of the first three is on the cover of a book I have called "the World's Worst Aircraft".


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Lord. I would have guess a complete photoshop job. What the hell were they thinking. Broken up? You mean crashed, right. Sure that POS had crappy handling characteristics.



Hell, i didnt know lucky was builin planes


----------

